# Moving with kids alone to canada



## Ritu Patil (Sep 20, 2016)

Dear All,

Greetings to everyone.

I have newly joined the forum. I am staying in Dubai. (I am from India)

I have few doubts. Please help me to clear it.

I am planning to move to canada (Toronto) next year with my two kids. My husband has few official obligations for which he has to stay back for sometime.

How good it is to stay there only with the kids? Are there any issues staying this way?
How are the transportation facilities in cities?
How is the elementary schooling?

Waiting for a reply.
Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Planning to move???? What type of VISA will you be using? Are you citizens or PRs?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ritu Patil said:


> I am planning to move to canada (Toronto) next year with my two kids.



What makes you think you can just move here? Do you even have a visa?





> How good it is to stay there only with the kids?



Good in what way?






> Are there any issues staying this way?


Huh? Why would there be issues?




> How are the transportation facilities in cities?


Depends where you are, where you want to go, and how quickly you want to get there.




> How is the elementary schooling?


Good.


----------



## rathoremandeep (Sep 20, 2016)

Well its a beautiful country, Don't worry you wont have any problems with transportation, Schools or Safety. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Colchar has answer for any question asked in this world...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> Colchar has answer for any question asked in this world...



With regards to Canada, particularly Ontario yes I do have answers for most questions. That is typical of someone who has spent the majority of their life here as opposed to someone from India, such as yourself, who has less than no clue about Canada.


----------



## collage7 (Sep 21, 2010)

colchar said:


> With regards to Canada, particularly Ontario yes I do have answers for most questions. That is typical of someone who has spent the majority of their life here as opposed to someone from India, such as yourself, who has less than no clue about Canada.


Guys - Seems like Colchar has something against people migrating . 

people have to start somewhere. I understand the questions are not the correct ones but the reply doesn't have to be rude . 


People migrate for a better life - and leaving your home country is a part of it . so i suggest be helpful or don't reply


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

collage7 said:


> Guys - Seems like Colchar has something against people migrating .




No, I have something against people who don't know the first thing about Canada seeking to come here. And I'm not the only one, others also call people out for not knowing anything about Canada, for just assuming they can move here, etc.

Even a forum moderator did so in this thread.




> people have to start somewhere.


And they should do so by learning something about Canada before deciding they are going to up and move here.





> I understand the questions are not the correct ones but the reply doesn't have to be rude .


The replies weren't rude.




> People migrate for a better life


Thanks for the news flash.




> and leaving your home country is a part of it



So is knowing something about the country you are planning to move to.




> so i suggest be helpful or don't reply


I suggest that you take your own advice.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Colchar, we are not aliens living in Mars or Jupiter..as you have info of Ontario, so do I..may be you have direct and I have from sources, that in no way makes you more competent..

My sister is staying there for ages too..so when we open our mouth, we have substantial data and evidences too..


----------



## Shishu Singh (Jan 2, 2016)

Colchar, what kind person you are, instead motivating you start speaking rubbish. If you don't wish to advise then stay out of this forum. It seems you lost man in this planet, who don't have good relation with family not even in society.

Ritu best of luck


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> Colchar, we are not aliens living in Mars or Jupiter







> ..as you have info of Ontario, so do I


I doubt that.





> I have from sources



And you have no way of knowing whether those sources are accurate. You lack the skills and knowledge to adequately evaluate the veracity of those sources.






> that in no way makes you more competent


Yes, actually, it does.





> My sister is staying there for ages too..so when we open our mouth, we have substantial data and evidences too..



Your sister's comments do not rise to the level of substantial data and evidence. If you think they do then you are woefully ignorant of what those terms mean.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shishu Singh said:


> Colchar, what kind person you are, instead motivating


So we should just blow smoke up people's backsides?




> you start speaking rubbish



It is not rubbish, it is fact based on experience. Since you do not appear to even live in Canada you are in no position to determine whether or not what a Canadian says is true or not. That you think you are in such a position speaks to an astounding level of arrogance on your part.




> If you don't wish to advise then stay out of this forum.


Who made you a moderator?




> It seems you lost man in this planet, who don't have good relation with family not even in society.



Are you high or something? That is the most nonsensical load of tripe I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Colchar is a God living in Canada.. God of answers and English..Keep boosting yourself Colchar, does not bother Indians who stand united in this forum..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Giri vishnu said:


> Colchar is a God living in Canada.. God of answers



Nope, just someone who knows far more about Canada than you do.




> and English


Well I do teach English so..................




> Keep boosting yourself Colchar, does not bother Indians who stand united in this forum..



Once again, you might want to increase the dosage on your meds.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Things are getting out of hand. To many insulting comment. I am closing the thread.


----------

